# Sooooo are we all doing Secret Santa this year ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , its that time again guys and gals :snow bounce:
Just thought i would see if anyones interested this year , so when the thread comes out to sign up , we are all ready :thumb:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been wondering too, I think they are just needing to find a Moderator to do it.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

What is this I haven't participated in this before?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I've been wondering too, I think they are just needing to find a Moderator to do it.


Yeah , i know , i hope i don't get in trouble for bringing it up :doh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> What is this I haven't participated in this before?


Oh , its so much fun ! You sign up when a moderator puts the thread out , fill out the small questioniar (sp) and in a couple of weeks , you are sent a persons name and the info they filled out , as in favorite colors , hobbies and such things , so you have a idea of what to get for them. The same will be done with your name and info. We (try) to keep the person we are buying for secret till after everyone gets their gift. We post pictures of our gifts as well  Its a lot of fun. If you do a search on Secret Santa , you will see all the posts and read all about it. The more people that enter the more fun


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

That's cool but how do they send the gifts? The mail?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Yeah , i know , i hope i don't get in trouble for bringing it up :doh:


Oh, you won't.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

AintGotNoCreekRanch said:


> That's cool but how do they send the gifts? The mail?


Yep , through the mail , if it fits , it ships


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I usually do this with another goat forum I'm a member of, but I don't think we have enough people to do it this year. I'm contemplating doing with you guys this year, but I feel like I don't know most of the people on here that are close to my age well enough. They usually pair you with someone close to your age, right?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shhhhhh...Dont tell...but I heard from a little elf...secret Santa is in the works :clap::snowcheese::snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I usually do this with another goat forum I'm a member of, but I don't think we have enough people to do it this year. I'm contemplating doing with you guys this year, but I feel like I don't know most of the people on here that are close to my age well enough. They usually pair you with someone close to your age, right?


You should! I so feel bad I couldn't get it up for you guys over there  we died over there :lol:
It will be pretty fun though  you should and have fun


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ooh please message me, Cathy when it's ready! I want to participate at least in a card exchange.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Ooh please message me, Cathy when it's ready! I want to participate at least in a card exchange.


Im sure it will be posted as soon as it put in place : ) keep watch!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I usually do this with another goat forum I'm a member of, but I don't think we have enough people to do it this year. I'm contemplating doing with you guys this year, but I feel like I don't know most of the people on here that are close to my age well enough. They usually pair you with someone close to your age, right?


Im glad you will come and join us  Your not paired with anyone 
Unless you chose to be , then you talk that over with a mod


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

happybleats said:


> shhhhhh...Dont tell...but I heard from a little elf...secret Santa is in the works :clap::snowcheese::snowbounce:


Oh yay :clap::applaud:

I thought i might have put both my feet in my mouth , yet again :greengrin:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> but I feel like I don't know most of the people on here that are close to my age well enough.


That is the beauty of secret Santa..you get to know eachother a bit more..: )


----------



## Kshamric (Apr 2, 2013)

This sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I heard from Dancer that this should be ready to go when all good little boys and girls get up in the morning.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am up, does that count? Oh, wait, I haven't gone to bed yet! :roll:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I asked mom if I could do it and she said no. I'm doing secret santa with my pre-calc class this year. She told me to pick one or the other and I've already bought for my secret santa in my class. So, it's a no-go for me anyway. I don't even like the person that I got in class. And they're probably going to make fun of the gift I got them because it's not going to be as extravagant as everyone else's. But they can just get over it.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> I asked mom if I could do it and she said no. I'm doing secret santa with my pre-calc class this year. She told me to pick one or the other and I've already bought for my secret santa in my class. So, it's a no-go for me anyway. I don't even like the person that I got in class. And they're probably going to make fun of the gift I got them because it's not going to be as extravagant as everyone else's. But they can just get over it.


Sorry you can't do this one, but I agree with you -- if the person doesn't like your gift, they can get over it. You may be surprised though, and they may love it! And sometimes people don't appreciate the value of a particular gift until sometime later. It's all for fun and goodwill. :gift:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

glndg said:


> Sorry you can't do this one, but I agree with you -- if the person doesn't like your gift, they can get over it. You may be surprised though, and they may love it! And sometimes people don't appreciate the value of a particular gift until sometime later. It's all for fun and goodwill. :gift:


Aww I agree Kayla , some people don't appreciate the thought behind gifts.
Don't you worry none about it , its not worth it ! :hug:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm getting to the point where I don't really care what people think about me, my family, our traditions, etc. I've got more important things to think about. #whatevs


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I'm getting to the point where I don't really care what people think about me, my family, our traditions, etc. I've got more important things to think about. #whatevs


Hey , we love ya :hugs:


----------

